# Cataclysm delay



## dlazzarini (Oct 9, 2020)

Finally finished a pedal. It’s tough to do during salmon season. I really like this delay. I’d venture to say even better than my carbon copy. I think it’s easier to dial in and I love the tone control.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 9, 2020)

Dang! That is slick! I want to eat it. Oh man, I would love to be salmon fishing right about now. One of the most fun experiences of my life was driftboating for steelhead a few years ago.


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 9, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Dang! That is slick! I want to eat it. Oh man, I would love to be salmon fishing right about now. One of the most fun experiences of my life was driftboating for steelhead a few years ago.


Thank you and I’m with you. What area did you steelhead fish? I’m on the Northern California coast. Was only able to hit the ocean a few times this season due to the high winds. Looking for them to show in the Mokelumne River now but the water is like bath water. We need some cool autumn weather and a good dose of rain. That’ll get em moving


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 9, 2020)

It was on the Elk River in southern Oregon. February if I recall. We found a nice young dude named Ry who was our guide. Also, last year I was out on Bodega Bay and we limited which was cool!

Hey, that River is close to me! Never been though. Yep, rain is desperately needed!


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 9, 2020)

Bodega is my ocean spot. It was blown up all season. Which river? You’re close to the Mokelumne? Which part?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 9, 2020)

Nice! Yeah, the Mokelumne. Well, I'm in SF. Close-ish ?
Though I'm currently planning a big Oregon move after almost 20 years in the City. Oof.


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 9, 2020)

Sweet. Oregon has some nice fish. I love the Rogue. I’m over in the east bay, Antioch. I fish the south fork of the Moke from walnut grove area down to highway 12 at Tower Park. Camped at the park for 3 days this week to try for salmon but they ain’t ready yet. Things are lookin up though, camanche did their first pulse flow release of water tues and weds and I finally saw a sea lion lurking around.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 9, 2020)

Well, hello neighbor! Aside from no fish that camping sounds really fun. Good on ya!


----------



## dlazzarini (Oct 9, 2020)

Kids had a blast and I did trap a shit ton of river crayfish so yes it was all good.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 9, 2020)

Great job, looks awesome!
Definitely one of the delay I enjoyed the most, especially with dirt.
I built one for a friend, and as I have a lot of the components at hand, I'll build one on Vero, just because I've never done it and wanted to try.
Wish I was fishing, it was -3ºC here this morning!


----------



## Barry (Oct 11, 2020)

Beautiful


----------

